
China to Ease Rules on Foreign Auto Makers - dcgudeman
https://www.wsj.com/articles/china-to-ease-rules-on-foreign-auto-makers-1523963345
======
mankash666
Disagree with Trump on most issues, but he has it right on tariffs with China.
All those advocating to deescalate the situation never once mention the severe
disparity in tariffs placed by China. Trump is simply giving them a (tempered
down) taste of their own medicine

~~~
DeonPenny
Yes, trump is not one of my favorite people but he is 100% right about this.
It's going to be hard to choose in 2018 if the Dems nominate someone who will
roll these measures back.

